# Medidor de distancia por infrarrojos



## ajkite (Oct 24, 2005)

Hola queria saber como hacer un medidor de distancia por infrarrojos con un pic y que mida mas de 1m de distancia 

grasias y contx xfa a esta direccion ajkite_4@yahoo.es


----------



## maunix (Oct 24, 2005)

ajkite dijo:
			
		

> Hola queria saber como hacer un medidor de distancia por infrarrojos con un pic y que mida mas de 1m de distancia
> 
> grasias y contx xfa a esta direccion ajkite_4@yahoo.es



La finalidad de los foros es la de contestar dudas o plantear algún proyecto donde se pueda colaborar y ver entre los miembros del foro la forma de resolver un problema puntual.

Tu pides que te contesten a tu casilla de correo, cuando en realidad debieras esperar la respuesta en el foro y luego tomarte el trabajo de volver y venir a leerla.

Creo que es muy descortes de tu parte hacer un planteo así donde ni siquiera has explicado que deseas hacer, como, con que precisión, límites del proyecto.

Pides un medidor de infrarrojos que mida mas de 1 mt ? con que precisión? hasta cuanto? 2 millones de metros por ejemplo? En que medio? el Aire? con luz solar? etc etc..


----------

